# LS1 or LS2 ENGINE DRESS UP



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know were u can get a engine dress up stuff for a ls1 or ls2? im kinda lookin for some chrome or shinny parts thats fairly cheap. thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I just make my own, or modify stock pieces


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool man thanks


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

2004goat said:


> Does anyone know were u can get a engine dress up stuff for a ls1 or ls2? im kinda lookin for some chrome or shinny parts thats fairly cheap. thanks


Yea.... check the link. This stuff is American made, not some cheap crap from China.

Pontiac GTO - Billet Prototypes


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Paint your FRC and your 'sway bar'. That alone makes it look really good.

There is also a decent amount of aftermarket stuff you can buy to dress it up nice.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

what is frc?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FRC = Fuel Rail Cover (the silver and black thing that says GTO that covers the engine)


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Paint your FRC and your 'sway bar'. That alone makes it look really good.


sway bar? don't you think that would be kind of hard to do, and not add much "pop" to the engine compartment?:rofl:


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> sway bar? don't you think that would be kind of hard to do, and not add much "pop" to the engine compartment?:rofl:


pretty sure he means the strut tower brace


----------

